# Snows over top!



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got a question. We run a spread of about 160 fbs upwind and then have about 400 socks to fill and spread downwind. We have tried a spread like habitat flats with tight by blinds and then kill hole and then families and loosley spread downwind. Then have rotary's flyers, etc. around blinds on upwind side. I know those birds are greedy and want to get to the top but it seems like when the birds work behind us and hanging just out of range they end up sliding off and leaving. When we keep birds out front it seems like more often than not we will get some shooting. The other day we had 25-35 mph winds so I put rotaries behind us to hopefully push those birds down in front of us. Right in the morning had a big spin and finished great and had a couple smaller groups do the same. After that first push, the sun really popped out, birds started hanging right out of range and working behind us and then sliding off. It seems like anytime those birds work behind us we can never end up getting shots, they just slide off. We don't have the ability to hunt TONS each year so not much time to experiment and see differences. If anyone has any info or advice it would be great!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

We had the same problem this past weekend and figured out a fews things that solved the problem of them getting behind us and eventually leaving, if you're running two rotarys have one behind the blinds and one in front of you off to the right or left of the "kill hole" at times try turning the rotarys off after their first pass. With the juvies it hasn't matttered, they will come right in regardless.

Also, are your blinds setup on the upwind side and if so how many decoys are you putting out behind you?


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

We are on the upwind side and and probably 12 yards or so from the top of our spread. Thanks for the info!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

where do you have the speakers located within the spread?


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Two right in front of the blinds facing up. One behind facing 45 degrees away and one softer downwind facing 45 downwind.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

You're spread is near identical to what we ran this past weekend, try the rotary machine change up and see if that works, it may just be that the adult geese are hip to your game.

Also, how big is your kill hole?


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd say around 25 by 30 yrds or so.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Play around with speaker placement too. Some days they seem to work right to the sound...some days it doesn't matter though.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

TKM we had a similiar situation yesterday morning and may have a little more information as to why the geese were doing that. We were unable to get the field the geese really wanted to be in due to someone guiding on it already had permission so we setup inbetween the roost and the field we wanted.

As the morning went on we noticed them circling just behind the blinds, they may have wanted the bean field behind us but we made do. We just simply started calling the shots earlier and ended up with 71.

In the end, it's either small details in the spread or just truly isn't the field they want, but you can peak their curiosity enough to make them give a good look.


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone once in a while we have this problem. The easiest way to fix it is to move where the birds want to work. Yesterday at noon, me and another guy, picked up 500 sillos and moved 100 yards forward in an hour. Don't sit and watch birds.


----------

